# 95004 and 95024



## Stephanie.Silva (Jun 15, 2015)

Help!!!! Under what circumstances can I bill 95005 and 95024 together!? I believe I need modifier 59 is this correct.


----------



## mshoeb1 (Jun 16, 2015)

Code 95024 describe intracutaneous (intradermal) testing and include injection of small amounts of suspected allergens ?intradermally? (between the skin layers). This injection technique differs from scratch (on the skin) or percutaneous (just under the skin) techniques for delivering allergenic extracts, as described by code 95004. Code 95024 is used to report single-injection intracutaneous (intra-dermal) testing of allergenic extracts (one intracutaneous test performed per allergen). For scratch, puncture, and prick testing (code 95004) and a single intradermal test (code 95024), both types of testing may be reported when testing involves the same allergen and is performed on the same day. Hence, there is no need for modifier 59 if allregic testing through both the techniques are performed. I hope it will help.


----------

